# Electrolytic Recovery Part 1.a.:Constructing the Cathode (-)



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2007)

Good Evening everyone,

I have completed the initial set of videos for Part 1 a. I separated them so the file sizes would remain small. It is a very detailed explanation of how to make the basic cathode for the Electrolytic Recovery Cell. You may want to modify this to suit your cell designs. Be sure to send your feedback on the video. 

I've been working double time to get this post up and going. I've also purchased a new domain name today just for my videos and images: 

www.goldrecovery.us

This new website will undergo a lot of transformations in the upcoming months and I will continue to post the uploads here. It is currently a plain page, but I will be doing design work on it weekly.

I will link you to them as they are available.

Follow this link and click I Agree when you get there:

http://www.goldrecovery.us



Thank you,

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 7, 2007)

How do we watch the video ? I followed the link and registered but now I'm lost...
BTW, thanks for doing this great video !


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry, I've been juggling the files since geocities locked my old website for posting links to a forum.

I've fixed it by creating a flip drive account "goldrecovery" .I've linked the files there. 


Read the post agian it has new instructions as of 11:17 pm CST.

Sorry,

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the great vids ! It makes me understand a lot of thing !
Since my english is not so good, I had to watch the videos a few times to understand that you used a computer case rail bar to make the mold !
I have an old computer case. I will see if I can pickup those bars. 
Do the lead you use is fishing weights ?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello Steve !
Should it looks like this ? Did I make any mistakes ?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2007)

Noxx,

They never look pretty. It should work fine. The main thing is that the cathode is not too thin in any spots. You did great.

Steve

P.S.: Check the tutorial in about 15-20 Minutes for my next post.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks ! 
BTW, how long does the cathode lasts ?
Thank you for those great tutorials !


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2007)

Just wanted you to know Steve that I'm following the cell process too. I'll be making one as soon as I fully understand the entire process. I appreciate your efforts. Thank you,
Ghengis


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2007)

The cathodes will last forever if treated properly.

If you guys liked my earlier tutorials, check out the one I'm posting tonight (5-10 minutes from now!)

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 10, 2007)

Like if I put them in distillate water after using them ?


----------



## socorban (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats a rather interesting design for a cathode, but i gues it works better for the rectangle glass than circular. Im content for now for the circular but i was debating the rectanglur for some long stuff i got and didnt feel like hackin up.

Noxx, nothing about the cell is pretty but the gold that comes from it.. lol


Steve, I think were on the secret cell society hit list man, you givin out the design and ive let the cat out of the bag on the electrolyte, If i vanish carry on!


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2007)

Socorban,

If you notice my cell is different than the one in the plans in just about everyway: Cathode arrangement and construction, cell dimensions and layout, anode construction and use, and proportions of ingredients. 

For all practical purposes it's a different cell.

Steve


----------



## socorban (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh i realize that, any cell is pretty much a differant cell, but they all work the same way and need the same parts, the parts themselves may appear differant but its the same material for the same purpose, i was merely making a failed attempt at comedy it seems.

That method of cell looks intersting, the kinds i think are not so nice are the massive glass jugs were the anodes hang like 5 or more inches down to the solution, what a waste.

Anyway, forgive me if sarcastic comedy came off any other way than a comedic attempt.

However i do like the idea of bending the cathode back ove rthe lip to make contact with the cahrger end, i may hafta re construct a new cathode for my cell, thanks for the idea.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2007)

Socorban,

I was soooo tired last night I was just trying to get the posts answered, I didn't miss the comedy in your post, I just failed to mention it in my post due to my fatigued state last night. I'm laughing as I read this post this morning.

The cathode being bent outside of the cell is a definite plus to the cell design, in the plans I bought the design called for a hanger wire to be embedded in the cathode. The embedded wire was diffucult to get into the molten lead and didn't keep the cathode very stable while I was working with the cell, so I redesigned it for ease of use and mechanical stability. Another problem with the hanger approach is that the hanger wire decayed with use and would drop the cathode into the cell when it gave way, what a mess! 

Suffice it to say that the fundamentals of every cell design are the same: Cell, Anode, Cathode, and Electrolyte. The real test of a well designed cell is it's performance. I feel my cell design performs more reliably over time and storage is a breeze. The original design I followed did not present a well laid out storage plan for the cell. The rectangular design lends itself to scaling up for more anode connections. I will demonstrate some of my anode mods soon. I'm sure everyone will benefit from them even the guys who designed the plans that are for sale on ebay.

Steve


----------

